# A random brindle



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Generally speaking sex linked brindle doesn't work well with dark mice but I like this one,it's just the same colour as a brindle dog.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

is that a blue brindle? so pretty..


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well funnily enough,although to my eye there is no blue,just brown it does have a blue father.Blue brindles are very unattractive in mice but in dogs they can be lovely.I have some very pale blue bucks and I've wondered for some time whether these would possibly be able to make a brindle that could match the canine blue brindles.Trouble is there are never spare does to waste.I put an old fatty bum bum doe that had given her best just on the off chance she might produce and she has.Only this one doe but watch this space for a real blue brindle  or not  see what happens


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

looks like it has alittle blue tinge to me sarah i must be seeing blue lol.. i will watch this space i'd be very interested in seeing a blue brindle. I've got a thing for all things blue haha


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

She's a beaut, Sarah.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!
I love blue brindles though in mice


----------

